# [S]gnome-panel-2.30.2 libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared

## Tinitus

Hallo,

beim revdep-rebuild bekomme ich obigen Fehler. Das tritt wohl auf seit dem letzten Update als die libssl erneuert wurde.

Irgendwie will aber aber das Paket gnome-panel nicht mehr.

Kann da jemand helfen?

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Wed Oct 06, 2010 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuesti

Gibt es denn noch die Datei /usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8 bzw. /usr/lib32/libssl.so.0.9.8 

Was sagt 

```
eix -I openssl
```

 oder  

```
eix -I emul-linux-x86-baselibs

```

 ?

Evtl. hilft auch

```
revdep-rebuild -L libssl.so.0.9.8
```

Last edited by wuesti on Tue Oct 05, 2010 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

schuß ins blaue (erinner mich an ein ähnliches problem letztens):

lafilefixer --justfixit

falls kein lafilefixer da, emerge lafilefixer

----------

## Tinitus

Habe einen Bug gepostet. Dort bekam ich den Hinweis das USEflag doc auszuschalten. Dann ging es.

G. Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Magst du noch kurz erklären was nun dieses [S] (Präfix?) vorm Titel bedeutet...?!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Magst du noch kurz erklären was nun dieses [S] (Präfix?) vorm Titel bedeutet...?! 

 

Solved hat leider nicht mehr reingepaßt.  :Wink: 

Aber das hast du dir bestimmt schon gedacht, oder?

G. Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, ja ähnliches hatte ich mir schon gedacht, doch mir war bisher nicht bewusst das in diesem Forum die Titellänge begrenzt ist.

Nungut, wieder etwas dazugelernt  :Wink: 

G. Josef

----------

